# Inked?? Show off your tattoos!



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm a bit of a tattooed biddy and I have kind of a thing for ink. I'd love to see some pics of people's ink and hear your stories about what your tatts mean to you, if anything, or the story behind the design, who did it, when, why, etc.

This is one of mine. I call her Ursula.







She's a Zuni Indian bear fetish...although I know she doesn't look much like one. She was drawn by an ex-boyfriend a long time ago and I didn't have a good example for him to use, so I don't really have anyone else to blame but myself, heh.  People sometimes ask me if it's the California bear (no), or if I'm a republican because they think it's the California bear (no), or if it's a pig (no, it's a bear). So the tatt takes some explaining which can sometimes be a pain in the butt, or not, depending on my mood. I also like the black bear because, in Celtic legend, the hunter goddess often traveled with a black bear who served as her protector. 

I like simple graphics, iconic shapes, etc, which is why I picked that particular design. I'm also a fan of '50s pop art and architecture, specifically space race graphics, which is why I got the stars and planets tattooed around her. At some point in the future, I'd like to get some more work done, some more decorative detail around the tatt, but I need to find a good tattoo artist and also find the money to get it done.

So show me your tatts and tell me your stories. I'd love to see and hear them.


----------



## Jes (Aug 9, 2010)

I think we've had at least 1 thread about this, 30s. You might want to search the archives to see pix of members past and current. 2 members even went on Miami Ink!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 9, 2010)

Time for a new thread!


----------



## Jes (Aug 10, 2010)

I have a tattoo of the Sonic in Duarte--let me try to find a shot to post. I know I've got one around here...


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

I've got 9 tattoos. 6 of them in "appropriate" places.

Should I post those? lol.

Okay... here goes for what I can find:

Initials "KP":
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._133967912823_509177823_2190461_2764596_n.jpg

Mirrored band logo of Stars Down so it made the shape of a heart:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._133896697823_509177823_2190020_5758876_n.jpg

Violin:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._133967957823_509177823_2190464_7083483_n.jpg

My "name":
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._372899857823_509177823_3515000_7971552_n.jpg

Lyrics to a song that changed my life:
http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...8_354853637823_509177823_3073392_473256_n.jpg

My first professional tattoo:
http://c2.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/41/l_c1796c4c621e855e5c61da951007201d.jpg

As you can see, most of these were freshly done. Once I get them done, I tend to forget I even have them. They still surprise me sometimes and I like it that way  I even miscalculated how many I had at first because I'm so used to them that it feels like they've always been a part of my skin.

The other 3 are 2 vertical lines on the inside of my thighs that are just a little over an inch long (old FWB thing) and a little black heart on my hip near my butt. All three are not professionally done and possibly look like total crap by now.

I only posted links to the images because there's too many to post an actual picture of, so you'll have to click and see.

---

ETA: Yes, all of my tattoos so far have to do with music. What can I say... :wubu: it's the reason for living.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is my latest, taken just after I got home from having it done. It's a design that I found somewhere with some changes, The rose was added for my nan & it is bright red because it's actually a cover up. I wanted butterflies & a dragonfly added so my amazing tattooist added them for me. I love it!!! 


View attachment 23330_440482891814_639036814_6401139_3789813_n.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

There are some really cute tattoos for women.

I do not have any body tattoos, however my eyeliner is tattooed.

I think women have to be more careful with tattoos. Men can get away with having more, and it still looks good.

I think a few on women looks good, but when they start having too many it can look awful, take Michelle McGee for instance.


----------



## Saoirse (Aug 10, 2010)

Hello Bear Sister!

My name means Bear in Choctaw, and I know the black bear is my animal spirit, so I got a bear paw print!






I also have a shamrock on my wrist thats done in knotwork.




thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm a bit of a tattooed biddy and I have kind of a thing for ink. I'd love to see some pics of people's ink and hear your stories about what your tatts mean to you, if anything, or the story behind the design, who did it, when, why, etc.
> 
> This is one of mine. I call her Ursula.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackBBW2010 (Aug 10, 2010)

Got this done last year....


----------



## WomanlyHips (Aug 10, 2010)

This is my last one, a peony opening up, left shoulder area. My favorite flower, also representing new beginnings for me! 

View attachment Peony34.jpg


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> This is my latest, taken just after I got home from having it done. It's a design that I found somewhere with some changes, The rose was added for my nan & it is bright red because it's actually a cover up. I wanted butterflies & a dragonfly added so my amazing tattooist added them for me. I love it!!!



Very pretty. Did the red cover something black? I've always been curious how tattoo artists do cover ups.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

WomanlyHips said:


> This is my last one, a peony opening up, left shoulder area. My favorite flower, also representing new beginnings for me!



I like that one. Did it hurt, getting it done in that area? I've been considering getting a datura flower tattooed on my back right shoulder, so I'm curious about the pain level. I have a small tatt on my inner right ankle that was WAY more painful to get than my upper arm tattoo, so I find different areas of the body react differently.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Saoirse said:


> Hello Bear Sister!
> 
> My name means Bear in Choctaw, and I know the black bear is my animal spirit, so I got a bear paw print!



Very, very cool and iconic. I really like yours.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm one of those people that plan to resemble a circus freak  Lol.

In reality, I want sleeves done, and I want my back covered in tattoos. And if I ever get married, I want a dress that will show them off. My tattoos are who I am, and if I get married, the person marrying me would be marrying me for who I am, therefore I find no reason to cover them up.

My tattoos haven't gotten in the way of meeting people and getting jobs. The two jobs I had were for the government and I was often in t-shirts and 3/4 sleeved shirts where all my visible tattoos would show. No one said anything bad about it. Most were very complimentary. A lot of people like my biggest tattoo, actually. They like the line. Apparently I've "been a sign from God" to quite a few people. Which is kinda cool. It's funny how a simple tattoo that's supposed to be a reminder for you becomes a reminder for others, too. I think my "Don't Let This Destroy Your Life" tattoo was my best choice so far 

I don't think anyone wants to hear the story of all my tattoos, so I'll keep it short. Or try to, at least.

The violin is because it's such a versatile instrument that can have you singing with joy or wiping tears away. All my favourite musicians have used violins in their music many times, whether it be shock rock, heavy metal, or pop. So I had to get it.

The "KP" are initials of one of my favourite singers. The night I discovered him was a lifechanging night. I was going to commit suicide that night but I pleaded for one reason to stay, and I turned on the TV and this boy was singing "I Can Only Imagine" and something clicked in me. And I've been a fan of his ever since. So I got his initials from a signature he made for me done on my inner wrist as a reminder why I'm still here.

The Stars Down logo mirrored like a heart signifies to me the long hard road to acheiving dreams. Which is what the band means to the lead singer. The heart just makes it that much more special because "it's all love." 

The "Sixx" inside my wrist with a heart is all about my alter ego. It's an embracement of my male and female personalities coming together. If you do a Numerology reading on my name "Carla Sixx" and search up the meaning of the name "Carla" and throw it all together, you'd get a really clear picture of what my alter ego is all about. The masculine text with a feminine touch of the heart marries the two sides of me together. I might one day legally change my name to Carla Sixx. I've been planning on it, at least.

The tattoo on my back has to do with my love of music. And my nickname from my best friends when growing up was "Love" because my real name is Amanda, which means "worthy of love." And in high school, I met a music enthusiast who I had many great conversations with. He's also a great musician and he would always say to me "remember to always make your life a song." And so, Love Song is me and my life... My life story said through song. 

I have a list of 21 tattoos that I want to get in time. These have been planned for many years. Some of them for over 5, and the very new ones have been planned for over one year. I will surely get a lot of "spur of the moment" kind of tattoos along the way as well, but I am dead set on many of the tattoos.

I see them not as decoration, but as a way to show my personality and my life story. I can't draw, I can't paint, and words can only take me so far. So my choice is to show who I am and where I come from by making it a part of my skin.


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 10, 2010)

I have ink! I just need a pic


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> There are some really cute tattoos for women.
> 
> I do not have any body tattoos, however my eyeliner is tattooed.
> 
> ...



I disagree. I like tattoos on women. It's like wearable art.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I disagree. I like tattoos on women. It's like wearable art.



I did not say I dislike tattoos on women. I think a few can look really cute.

I just think when women get too many it can look awful. Sorry but that is my honest opinion.

It limits what you can wear also. I have seen women wearing beautiful dresses, with too many tattoos, and it just does not look feminine.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

View attachment Shrunk 1.jpg


This is a classic example of a woman having too many tattoos. It just does not look good.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

I actually think she looks beautiful.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I actually think she looks beautiful.



Well I think she looks nasty. This is the same woman who did a photo shoot with repugnant nazi paraphernalia.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I think she looks nasty. This is the same woman who did a photo shoot with repugnant nazi paraphernalia.



Doing a photo shoot with repugnant Nazi paraphernalia is not cool and doesn't speak well of one's personal character. That's not the same as making the decision to have a lot of tattoos, though. How a woman chooses to modify her body is her choice and hers alone, and no one's business to comment on her 'nastiness' or 'lack of class' for choosing to do so. To quote from the seminal '80s girl band, Fuzzbox, "It's your preconceptions that have gone astray; don't look at how I look, listen to what I say. It's not my hair color, it's my _hair_ that's the choice. Pay less attention to the packaging and listen to the voice."

Now back to your regularly scheduled tattoo love fest.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2010)

I know I have posted these before. I have 2 more just no pics. The 1st 3 were taken within a few hours of the tattoo being done. The 4th I just like. More to come, getting 1 on the inside of my upper right arm soon.

The quotes on my back are from Oscar Wilde. Star on my neck and stars on my wrists are just there b.c I like stars. The Latin wording on my wrists is on our family crest. The Lock and key I just like. I designed the pieces on my shoulders and my foot. 

View attachment 16343_201018996082_513896082_4437796_162368_n.jpg


View attachment 16343_201018981082_513896082_4437793_1526313_n.jpg


View attachment 16343_201019801082_513896082_4437803_1175161_n.jpg


View attachment g.jpg


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Well I think she looks nasty. This is the same woman who did a photo shoot with repugnant nazi paraphernalia.



Nice way to set the trap so that if anyone disagreed with you, it could be implied that said person found these actions acceptable.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> I actually think she looks beautiful.



You're certainly entitled to your opinion. As is everyone. I also feel, in general, and I'm not in any way directing this towards any one individual, that a thread entitled "Show off your tattoos" should primarily, if not solely, be populated with positive comments about tattoos.

For instance if somebody disliked them, that is totally valid but comments on dislike of tattoos should be made someplace other than on a thread directed at those who like them. Otherwise it's really rude.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I know I have posted these before. I have 2 more just no pics. The 1st 3 were taken within a few hours of the tattoo being done. The 4th I just like. More to come, getting 1 on the inside of my upper right arm soon.



I love the ones on your inside wrists. Did that area hurt a lot when you got them done?


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I know I have posted these before. I have 2 more just no pics. The 1st 3 were taken within a few hours of the tattoo being done. The 4th I just like. More to come, getting 1 on the inside of my upper right arm soon.



Your foot tattoo is one of the best I've seen. It's so well executed and really beautiful.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I love the ones on your inside wrists. Did that area hurt a lot when you got them done?



Nope I laughed and I thought it was funny. I feel asleep when I got my back done. My foot is the only one that hurt and swelled up like crazy.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> You're certainly entitled to your opinion. As is everyone. I also feel, in general, and I'm not in any way directing this towards any one individual, that a thread entitled "Show off your tattoos" should primarily, if not solely, be populated with positive comments about tattoos.
> 
> For instance if somebody disliked them, that is totally valid but comments on dislike of tattoos should be made someplace other than on a thread directed at those who like them. Otherwise it's really rude.



I'm not particularly fussy over people saying they don't like tattoos in the thread. I just get tired of hearing the "they make women look so cheap," "she looks nasty" comments. Haven't we reached the point yet where, even if we don't like how a woman chooses to adorn herself, we can refrain from commenting on her character or lifestyle choices? Just saying "I don't like tattoos" is good enough.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

lalatx said:


> Nope I laughed and I thought it was funny. I feel asleep when I got my back done. My foot is the only one that hurt and swelled up like crazy.



Wow. Yeah, I have one on my inside left ankle and that hurt like a mofo, way more than my upper arm tattoo.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Doing a photo shoot with repugnant Nazi paraphernalia is not cool and doesn't speak well of one's personal character. That's not the same as making the decision to have a lot of tattoos, though. How a woman chooses to modify her body is her choice and hers alone, and no one's business to comment on her 'nastiness' or 'lack of class' for choosing to do so. To quote from the seminal '80s girl band, Fuzzbox, "It's your preconceptions that have gone astray; don't look at how I look, listen to what I say. It's not my hair color, it's my _hair_ that's the choice. Pay less attention to the packaging and listen to the voice."
> 
> Now back to your regularly scheduled tattoo love fest.



Once again I do not dislike tattoos. A few can look pretty.

People are going to have their opinions either way. Mine is that too many on women, is too many. On men it does not really matter.

Some people like Michelle McGee want to put themselves out there for the attention, and to be noticed, so people are going to have opinions about that.

Back on topic then.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm not particularly fussy over people saying they don't like tattoos in the thread. I just get tired of hearing the "they make women look so cheap," "she looks nasty" comments. *Haven't we reached the point yet where, even if we don't like how a woman chooses to adorn herself, we can refrain from commenting on her character or lifestyle choices? * Just saying "I don't like tattoos" is good enough.



I don't think we have, no.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Wow. Yeah, I have one on my inside left ankle and that hurt like a mofo, way more than my upper arm tattoo.



Yeah the area of your foot and ankle hurts. It felt like razor blades slowly and deeply going across my skin for 90 minutes. Not fun but worth it. 

I have heard the inside of your upper arm hurts pretty bad. I guess I will find that out pretty soon.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 10, 2010)

lalatx said:


> I know I have posted these before. I have 2 more just no pics. The 1st 3 were taken within a few hours of the tattoo being done. The 4th I just like. More to come, getting 1 on the inside of my upper right arm soon.
> 
> The quotes on my back are from Oscar Wilde. Star on my neck and stars on my wrists are just there b.c I like stars. The Latin wording on my wrists is on our family crest. The Lock and key I just like. I designed the pieces on my shoulders and my foot.



I love the colour in your tats, lalatx! So pretty, and very girlie


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2010)

I need advice and suggestions. I'm considering getting a tattoo. It will be my first and only tattoo. I know they're addictive, as anyone in my family will attest but I sincerely want one tasteful tattoo in a private area of a pearl or pearls. I've Googled images and haven't seen anything to suit me. 
Although I love mermaids and fish, I don't want them. I'd like to have a simple Latin word (already chosen) and a pearl. Any ideas?


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Once again I do not dislike tattoos. A few can look pretty.
> 
> People are going to have their opinions either way. Mine is that too many on women, is too many. On men it does not really matter.



So double standards are Ok, then?



Shosh said:


> Some people like Michelle McGee want to put themselves out there for the attention, and to be noticed, so people are going to have opinions about that.



Would it be such a far stretch of the imagination to consider that maybe she got the tattoos just because she _likes_ them? I'd agree, it seems she enjoys attention, considering all the photographic evidence, but what's so wrong with that? While I wouldn't choose to seek attention in the same way she does, I'm not going to judge her for choosing to do things differently. Her choice to have lots of pictures taken of her tattooed body doesn't affect me in any negative way.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> I need advice and suggestions. I'm considering getting a tattoo. It will be my first and only tattoo. I know they're addictive, as anyone in my family will attest but I sincerely want one tasteful tattoo in a private area of a pearl or pearls. I've Googled images and haven't seen anything to suit me.
> Although I love mermaids and fish, I don't want them. I'd like to have a simple Latin word (already chosen) and a pearl. Any ideas?



Some really cool script writing of the Latin word, and a pearl nestled in one of the curves of the script, like on a filigree at the end?


----------



## WomanlyHips (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I like that one. Did it hurt, getting it done in that area? I've been considering getting a datura flower tattooed on my back right shoulder, so I'm curious about the pain level. I have a small tatt on my inner right ankle that was WAY more painful to get than my upper arm tattoo, so I find different areas of the body react differently.



It was fairly uncomfortable at times, not bad enough where I was asking them to stop but painful enough to inspire occassional wincing.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I'm not particularly fussy over people saying they don't like tattoos in the thread. I just get tired of hearing the "they make women look so cheap," "she looks nasty" comments. Haven't we reached the point yet where, even if we don't like how a woman chooses to adorn herself, we can refrain from commenting on her character or lifestyle choices? Just saying "I don't like tattoos" is good enough.



I like tattoos. I may get a few myself.

It is not about tattoos, if you read what I am saying. It is that too many, is too many on women.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

LoveBHMS said:


> I don't think we have, no.



I know. I keep hoping. It disappoints me every time.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

For the record, I really want to get a tattoo. Still shopping around for ideas, and trying to decide what spot would be best.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> So double standards are Ok, then?
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be such a far stretch of the imagination to consider that maybe she got the tattoos just because she _likes_ them? I'd agree, it seems she enjoys attention, considering all the photographic evidence, but what's so wrong with that? While I wouldn't choose to seek attention in the same way she does, I'm not going to judge her for choosing to do things differently. Her choice to have lots of pictures taken of her tattooed body doesn't affect me in any negative way.



I think double standards are ok when it comes to men and tattoos. Generally speaking tattoos are a masculine thing, and they look attractive on men.
It is a fine line on what looks attractive on women with tattoos, and what starts to look awful.

Once again, my opinion, and probably the opinion of many others.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Some really cool script writing of the Latin word, and a pearl nestled in one of the curves of the script, like on a filigree at the end?



That could be pretty. The script could be used as the filigree, the pearl dropping from it.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Some really cool script writing of the Latin word, and a pearl nestled in one of the curves of the script, like on a filigree at the end?



I like this idea. Also there are a lot of tattoo artists that have facebook pages and you can get an idea of the style that you want by looking at their work (look but do not copy lol).


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Your foot tattoo is one of the best I've seen. It's so well executed and really beautiful.



Thank you


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

Some fail to understand that tattoos started as something strictly for women. Men were banned from having tattoos for most of history. It was sign of beauty and fertility, and the more women were tattooed, the more people found them beautiful. Do some research. 

And CP, I agree with the ideas others have said


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> It is a fine line on what looks attractive on women with tattoos, and what starts to look awful.



So glad you're here to help all us wayward tattooed ladies with our fashion sense, then. Where _would_ be be without you? 



Shosh said:


> Once again, my opinion, and probably the opinion of many others.



I'd be very interested to hear them. Right now, you're just speaking for yourself. Among a lot of nasty, unattractive tattooed women who apparently have no character or class. So I might just be careful of what you say. You never know when one of us nasty, tattooed women might just lose control of our poor characters and getcha.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> So glad you're here to help all us wayward tattooed ladies with our fashion sense, then. Where _would_ be be without you?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very interested to hear them. Right now, you're just speaking for yourself. Among a lot of nasty, unattractive tattooed women who apparently have no character or class. So I might just be careful of what you say. You never know when one of us nasty, tattooed women might just lose control of our poor characters and getcha.



You obviously have not read what I said.

I do not dislike tattoos. I just think too many, is too many.
Spin that any way you like.


----------



## lalatx (Aug 10, 2010)

Shosh said:


> You obviously have not read what I said.
> 
> I do not dislike tattoos. I just think too many, is too many.
> Spin that any way you like.



I get what you are saying. It is a personal preference on what you find attractive. Which is fine. 

Luckily most people get tattoos b.c they want them and not to please others. It is a personal decision and is not meant for others to decide rather or not they are acceptable. To me my tattoos add to my personality and who I am. I must say that some of my clothes and shoes honestly look better b.c of where my tattoos are.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Aug 10, 2010)

My personal opinion is adult women can, and should do what they like with their bodies. Any reasonable woman knows she can not, and will not please everyone with her choices, so she should simply have a body that looks how she wants it to.

Some women choose to be fat. Some men think it's hot and some think it's just horribly ugly. That being said, it's up to each woman to look how she wants to and have an appearance that she finds attractive.

That may or may not be the entire point of this site.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Some really cool script writing of the Latin word, and a pearl nestled in one of the curves of the script, like on a filigree at the end?





mossystate said:


> That could be pretty. The script could be used as the filigree, the pearl dropping from it.





lalatx said:


> I like this idea. Also there are a lot of tattoo artists that have facebook pages and you can get an idea of the style that you want by looking at their work (look but do not copy lol).





CarlaSixx said:


> And CP, I agree with the ideas others have said



Sounds like a plan. Now I'll have to check out some artists. Thanks!


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

If I lived in LA, I'd love to get a tattoo at Kat Von D's shop. :wubu:


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> If I lived in LA, I'd love to get a tattoo at Kat Von D's shop. :wubu:



I have to admit, I would too. There are some seriously great tattoo artists there. On an emotional level, I think a lot of people who work there are a serious mess (Kat especially), but they're great tattooers and obviously spend a lot of time working on their art with all the freehand drawing and painting they do. These days, you're on the waiting list for months to get an appointment there, and the prices are _not_ inexpensive.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I have to admit, I would too. There are some seriously great tattoo artists there. On an emotional level, I think a lot of people who work there are a serious mess (Kat especially), but they're great tattooers and obviously spend a lot of time working on their art with all the freehand drawing and painting they do. These days, you're on the waiting list for months to get an appointment there, and the prices are _not_ inexpensive.



Oh yea, that show is a whole lot of hot mess. I like the show, but I miss the emphasis on the tattoos and the stories. But the pure love of the art that they have would make me 100% confident in how the tattoo would be finished. All of their pieces are really top-notch.

I smell a road trip!


----------



## supersoup (Aug 10, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Sounds like a plan. Now I'll have to check out some artists. Thanks!




i have to second the script-y-ness of the latin. i have a latin phrase tattooed on my inner forearms, and i tried every font i could get my hands on, but a simple script just looked best. i was a latin nerd in high school, so i loved how it sort of made my hobby pretty, if that makes sense, ha.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

Paquito said:


> Oh yea, that show is a whole lot of hot mess. I like the show, but I miss the emphasis on the tattoos and the stories. But the pure love of the art that they have would make me 100% confident in how the tattoo would be finished. All of their pieces are really top-notch.
> 
> I smell a road trip!



Yeah, I have to admit, I liked the first two seasons the best, when it was just the women and Corey. I've thought about going to Las Vegas to get some work done by some of the guys who worked on the original Inked show, at Hart & Huntington Tattoo.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

In regards to getting a tattoo at High Voltage Tattoo (the shop in LA Ink), tattoos START at 500$ a piece, and that's for the 1"x1" type. So just know it grows exponentially from there.

Portraits, however, start at 2000$, which might actually have gone up from the last time I checked. And portraits should be 3"x3" at their smallest in order to put in proper detailing. And I think it's even more if you specifically ask for Kat herself.

They definitely are NOT low prices, but the work they've done stands for itself and they take the time to properly draw out a tattoo for you and whatnot.

My friend and I were planning on getting a tattoo from someone at the shop for a long time. But that probably won't work out for us, lol.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> In regards to getting a tattoo at High Voltage Tattoo (the shop in LA Ink), tattoos START at 500$ a piece, and that's for the 1"x1" type. So just know it grows exponentially from there.



Whew, yeah, that's too rich for my blood. They definitely do good work, but I couldn't afford that much.


----------



## Paquito (Aug 10, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> In regards to getting a tattoo at High Voltage Tattoo (the shop in LA Ink), tattoos START at 500$ a piece, and that's for the 1"x1" type. So just know it grows exponentially from there.
> 
> Portraits, however, start at 2000$, which might actually have gone up from the last time I checked. And portraits should be 3"x3" at their smallest in order to put in proper detailing. And I think it's even more if you specifically ask for Kat herself.
> 
> ...



Oh damn haha. Yea... I'm sure there's a good local place I can go.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 10, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> Whew, yeah, that's too rich for my blood. They definitely do good work, but I couldn't afford that much.



I hear ya! lol! None of my tattoos even came close to being 500$! And I think only 3 of the ones I've got planned will come up to that much. And those will be some massive scale tattoos! _(Okay... not "massive" but a lot bigger than ones I've got now)_


----------



## Laura2008 (Aug 10, 2010)

This is my first tatoo and it's still my favorite. I got it when I was 18. My friend drew it for me. It looks kinda dull in the picture but it's held its color well for being 13 years old. 

View attachment 0810002211.jpg


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 11, 2010)

I really love tattoos, but I do think some people go over board. Your job options are pretty limited if you have lot. 

I seriously want to get a few tattoos, but I never have the cash or time at hand to do it. At least I already have most of the piercings I want.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm lucky that I like being as covered as possible... that whole "puritan" look. In fact, I NEVER show cleavage, so just imagine what I'm like about my arms, etc, lol. I've got no problem with covering up for work every single day of the year. But I'm odd like that, lol. But I still want sleeves and the entire shoulder blade and up area of my back covered. I'll never have as many as the woman in the picture that Shosh posted, because I know I can never pull that off lol, but I do want certain parts to be covered.

I will never do my face, neck, stomach, and most of my legs. I think the worst tattoos for a woman are chest pieces. A woman's breasts are what make her womanly, and I don't feel like a woman should tattoo them. I DO think some areas on a woman should never get tattooed. But that is MY opinion only.


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 11, 2010)

I really want one between my boobs, but mine are pretty small. I really low cut stuff w/o showing boob.


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 11, 2010)

Always wanted to get a particular logo tatooed over and around my right eye for a movie role, but I'd probably be shot to death instantly if I ever got it done.

That being said, getting the initials T.R.P. done on my left arm and The Warriors logo on my right would be a good idea.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 11, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> I really love tattoos, but I do think some people go over board. Your job options are pretty limited if you have lot.



As long as you keep them covered, not really. I've worked for corporate law firms and known attorneys with full tatt sleeves, chest and back pieces that the partners never saw because they were always covered up.

That, or find work in an industry where showing a little tatted skin isn't a big deal. I know several people who work in PR and have no problem showing their tatts or pink hair at the office.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> As long as you keep them covered, not really. I've worked for corporate law firms and known attorneys with full tatt sleeves, chest and back pieces that the partners never saw because they were always covered up.
> 
> That, or find work in an industry where showing a little tatted skin isn't a big deal. I know several people who work in PR and have no problem showing their tatts or pink hair at the office.



Exactly! I did data entry and reception for a government office and I had blue hair and my tattoos showing, as well a my massive nose hoop, and people were actually responsive in a positive way  You just gotta find that open-minded place, and more and more places are getting like that.


----------



## HayleeRose (Aug 11, 2010)

This is my first tattoo I just got it on my 18th 
birthday in Februar. In the picture only one of the 
birds is shaded, I had to go back for the rest, 
I just dont have any pictures of it all the way done.

I dont really have a meaning or a story behind it
I just think the birds are beautiful and I had wanted them 
for like 4 years. After I got them though I found out sparrows
represent good luck, and "a safe end to a dangerous journey", 
so maybe subconciously thats why I chose them. 

View attachment tattoo.jpg2.jpg


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 11, 2010)

thirtiesgirl said:


> I have to admit, I would too. There are some seriously great tattoo artists there. On an emotional level, I think a lot of people who work there are a serious mess (Kat especially), but they're great tattooers and obviously spend a lot of time working on their art with all the freehand drawing and painting they do. These days, you're on the waiting list for months to get an appointment there, and the prices are _not_ inexpensive.



The thing is California is full of great tattoo artists. If you look at my two biggest tattoos, the detail is amazing. And I have seen lots of his other work. The guy is incredible.






The messed up area was my fault, I need to get it fixed. 





This one you can even read the Hofner on it. It looks like i put a sticker on my leg.


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 11, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> This is my first tattoo I just got it on my 18th
> birthday in Februar. In the picture only one of the
> birds is shaded, I had to go back for the rest,
> I just dont have any pictures of it all the way done.
> ...



These are darling!


----------



## blubberismanly (Aug 11, 2010)

I call it the tree of death.


Damnit, my cell phone is being a bitch again. Okay, I'll fix it when I have regular internet.


----------



## DharmaDave (Aug 11, 2010)

supersoup said:


> i have to second the script-y-ness of the latin. i have a latin phrase tattooed on my inner forearms, and i tried every font i could get my hands on, but a simple script just looked best. i was a latin nerd in high school, so i loved how it sort of made my hobby pretty, if that makes sense, ha.



I was a Latin nerd in high school as well. And a Classics major in college. What phrases do you have tattooed?


----------



## supersoup (Aug 11, 2010)

DharmaDave said:


> I was a Latin nerd in high school as well. And a Classics major in college. What phrases do you have tattooed?



oh gracious, you are far more well versed in it than i am, haha! i have 'ad astra per aspera' on my forearms....ad astra on one, per aspera on the other. kind of my daily fuel/mantra/reminder. 

i know it sounds incredibly lame, but when i got them years ago, it was a big part of pulling myself out of a rather dark spot in life, since i could see them so often. it's nice even now, when i'm having a rough time with something, to look down and remind myself that darkness always passes. oh, and since this is the tattoo thread, i also have three stars on each wrist...one for my mama and my two little brothers.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> (image here)
> The messed up area was my fault, I need to get it fixed.
> 
> (image here)
> This one you can even read the Hofner on it. It looks like i put a sticker on my leg.



Wow! Those really are awesomely detailed! I especially like the guitar one  I am hoping to get a guitar myself  It won't be as detailed, by choice, but I still love yours!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 11, 2010)

Posted these in an older thread, but... Still trying to decide on what my next one will be


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 11, 2010)

I love skull themed tattoos! One guy I have an absolute crush on has 2 full sleeves of nothing but skulls. :wubu: Awesomeness!


----------



## Sasquatch! (Aug 11, 2010)

I want a motto tattooed on my upper forearm, with a basic monochrome side-view of a lion's head.... Finding a template for the local artist to work from is proving.....problematic.


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 12, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Wow! Those really are awesomely detailed! I especially like the guitar one  I am hoping to get a guitar myself  It won't be as detailed, by choice, but I still love yours!



Thank you very much Carla, Its Pauls Hofner bass.
I had thought you had a guitar, then i looked back its a violin, I love all your tattoos because they have to do with music. And I think its sooo cool your mom got one with you the last time. 

I'm hoping to get my latest one today, if not today then sometime this week.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 12, 2010)

I plan on eventually getting the violin filled in with colour  But my idea for a guitar is a flying V with sheet music and stars around it.

It was really hard to convince my mom to get a tattoo. She was always fascinated by them on other people, but her parents trash talked tattoos so much that it scared her away from getting her own for so long. My uncle was covered in tattoos, namely Native American themed ones, and my mom and I loved them. I used to ask my uncle to show me his arms and I would just stare for a few minutes, taking in the details and how it was under and part of his skin. 

So finally, after 3 years of asking her to come into the shop with me and get one, she finally did. Since she's over 50, she felt like there was no reason not to. Now she wants more because she feels her one tattoo is lonely, lol. Her idea was to create a bracelet and all she did was create the centerpiece  She wants bracelet tattoos on both sides because she can't actually wear bracelets.

So there's a chance she will join me again for some more inkage.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 12, 2010)

I really want some hearts on my hip but am concerned about saggage since i'm in the process of weight loss. Hearts are special to me. My engagement ring is a heart diamond, my wedding cake and theme was hearts. I just love hearts, i buy more heart shaped jewelry than anything else. I might wait and then get myself one. I like tattoos a lot. I also like the pain of piercings, so sort of interested in the kink factor of getting a tat.


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 26, 2010)

HayleeRose said:


> This is my first tattoo I just got it on my 18th
> birthday in Februar. In the picture only one of the
> birds is shaded, I had to go back for the rest,
> I just dont have any pictures of it all the way done.
> ...



reminds me of Bayside


----------



## AuntHen (Aug 26, 2010)

I have always wanted a music note on my ankle


----------



## iglooboy55 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm getting the rx bandits logo down the left half of my back and thrice's logo for the alchemy index CDs on my right shoulderblade this fall when i move out.
Rx Bandits Logo (band that i live life to) : http://tinyurl.com/37asm7p
Alchemy Index logo (album that brought me out of my emo years) : http://tinyurl.com/38epsf9


----------



## lalatx (Aug 26, 2010)

Getting a quote from Johann Wolfgang von Goethe on the inside of my upper right arm soon. "All the knowledge I possess everyone else can acquire, but my heart is all my own."

After that some very brightly colored orchids on my left thigh. 

I also want some traditional tattoo roses on my ribcage.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Aug 26, 2010)

My contribution.... 

View attachment koi.jpg


View attachment sweet tooth.jpg


----------



## lalatx (Aug 26, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> My contribution....



I love the colors.


----------



## Micara (Aug 27, 2010)

I just have one (so far). It means "Mother".


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 27, 2010)

Micara said:


> I just have one (so far). It means "Mother".



your tattoo is cool, and I just have to comment those heels are hot girl! where did you get them? as much as i want to look fierce in heels like that i think the only thing i'd end up looking like is fool as i fell down haha.


----------



## Micara (Aug 27, 2010)

northwestbbw said:


> your tattoo is cool, and I just have to comment those heels are hot girl! where did you get them? as much as i want to look fierce in heels like that i think the only thing i'd end up looking like is fool as i fell down haha.



Thanks!! I got them at Fashion Bug online for like $5 or $6! And yeah, it has to be a _really_ special occasion for me to risk falling on my ass!


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I have always wanted a music note on my ankle



I have to admit, I have a funny story about a music note tattoo. When I went to get my bear tattoo worked on for the first time, a friend of mine went with me because she also wanted to get tattooed. She wasn't completely sold on the idea, but she was pretty sure she was ready to handle the pain and thought that maybe watching me get mine might inspire her to go for it. She wanted a bar of music tattooed on her upper back left shoulder.

When we got to the tattoo place, the guy I had my appointment with started working on mine. About 15 minutes later, another tattoo artist was free, so she offered to do my friend's tattoo, even though my friend was still very nervous. The woman was pretty convincing, so she got my friend in the chair. Instead of starting with the full tattoo, she offered to do one music note on my friend's back to see how she'd react to the feeling of the needle.

The second the needle touched my friend's skin, she practically jumped out of the chair in pain. After she'd calmed down, she agreed to try it one more time, and her endurance lasted all of about a minute before she was up out of the chair again and telling the tattooer that she couldn't take any more, she didn't want to get tattooed. By this time, the tattooer had finished the circle portion of the note and if left as it was, it would have looked like a big mole on my friend's upper back. So she convinced my friend to give it one more try so she could finish the note and turn it into an actual design instead of just a mole. Which my friend finally agreed to, grimacing with pain through the completion of the music note, which took about another minute.

To this day, that is her only tattoo, an experience she still regrets and sometimes half-jokingly (and sometimes not so jokingly) blames me for. If she could handle laser removal, she'd get it done. But I think she recognized her tolerance for pain when she got that music note tattoo, so she's far too freaked out to get the laser removal done.

For the record, I have a small tattoo on my inner left ankle which was *much* more painful than the tattoo I have on my upper arm. But everyone's tolerance for pain is different, especially on different parts of their body.


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2010)

tramp stamp.

this is from the day i got it over a year ago-- it's not shiny and red now


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Very cool, Tooz. I love the artistry of it, and I love birds. I kind of wish I'd done something a little more artistic with my upper arm tatt. I've been considering getting it worked on again, maybe adding a more artistic background, but I've got to get the funds saved to do it, which hasn't happened yet.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Aug 28, 2010)

30s, I thought my mother would end up being the same a your friend!  It's a good thing she didn't though and is now thinking of treating herself to a Christmas present of another tattoo, lol. My friend, on the other hand, was like that, but pushed through the pain. She got it kind of on her ankle. She wanted the tattoo because it symbolized the closeness between her, her mother, and her brother. She finally got it done but doesn't think she'll be getting another anytime soon, lol.

Tooz, your tattoo is beautiful! Your artist must be damned good cuz that looks really realistic! I love tattoos like that  And because it's a pretty one, I don't think it's classified as a tramp stamp


----------



## isamarie69 (Aug 28, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> My contribution....





They are beutiful colors, I really like the Lil miss sweet one. Its unique and shows personality. What inspired that one?


----------



## Tooz (Aug 28, 2010)

CarlaSixx said:


> Tooz, your tattoo is beautiful! Your artist must be damned good cuz that looks really realistic! I love tattoos like that  And because it's a pretty one, I don't think it's classified as a tramp stamp



I like to call it a tramp stamp  
And thanks. There is a terrific girl here in Bangor, she's who I got it from :>


----------



## mermaid8 (Aug 28, 2010)

i got both of these tattoos when i 21 yrs old during my spring break vacation in florida.

the first one is on my right ankle and the second one is on my lower back.

i love both of them and i would definetelly get more tattoos in the future.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 29, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> My contribution....



I'm such a dorkus for not noticing these before. They're great! I especially love "Ms. Sweet."



mermaid8 said:


> i got both of these tattoos when i 21 yrs old during my spring break vacation in florida.
> 
> the first one is on my right ankle and the second one is on my lower back.
> 
> i love both of them and i would definetelly get more tattoos in the future.



Pictures?


----------



## Gingembre (Aug 30, 2010)

fat9276 said:


> I have always wanted a music note on my ankle



I have always wanted a pair of music quavers on the back of my neck but a bit scared i'll regret the positioning. I also want (perhaps underneath) the text "we are the music makers"...trying to decide where I might want it that's not on the back of my neck.


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 30, 2010)

Tooz said:


> tramp stamp.
> 
> this is from the day i got it over a year ago-- it's not shiny and red now



Oh, that is one of the sweetest tattoos I have ever seen! I love it, Tooz


----------



## Ample Pie (Sep 15, 2010)

okay, you've seen it. 

View attachment Hpim1645.jpg


----------



## FreekiTiki (Sep 22, 2010)

My son has Autism, I got this tattoo in his honor. It wraps all the way around my ankle with 1 missing piece to symbolize the piece we have yet to find to make him whole.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

double post


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 22, 2010)

Tooz said:


> tramp stamp.
> 
> this is from the day i got it over a year ago-- it's not shiny and red now


Nicest one I've ever seen.


----------



## gobettiepurple (Sep 22, 2010)

Gingembre said:


> "we are the music makers"
> 
> 
> > "and we are the dreamers of the dreams" . . .
> ...


----------



## HayleeRose (Mar 17, 2011)

bumping the thread =)

My newest tattoo, done today. 

View attachment Photo1578.jpg


----------



## bella929 (Mar 17, 2011)

Looks great! Peacock feathers are so pretty 



HayleeRose said:


> bumping the thread =)
> 
> My newest tattoo, done today.


----------



## HayleeRose (Mar 17, 2011)

bella929 said:


> Looks great! Peacock feathers are so pretty



thank you!


----------



## Deacone (May 16, 2011)

My two new tattoos!


----------



## Tania (May 16, 2011)

I've been jonesing for new ink for YEARS. I got a touch of cellulitis on my ankle tatt (Disneyland Haunted Mansion maid), so the green ink is a bit mottled - it's time to touch it up. And, I was thinking I'd design some additions for it, and for my shoulder kanji ("bi" - beautiful). 

I'm thinking some Chinese embroidery-style peonies for the kanji, and perhaps some 18th century cameo or silhouette willows/urns/funereal statuary to flank the Mansion tattoo. I really want something 20th century modern, too - like maybe a China Clipper tramp stamp, with the wingspan reaching hip-to-hip (actually, maybe Spruce Goose would be a better fit for the space, ha!). Or some Queen Mary interior art, like the leaping deer from the Starboard Gallery, or the Cabin Class salon Unicorns by Gilbert Bayes or something. Or even better...THE UNISPHERE. Or the original Walt Disney World logo from 1971. Or a Rolly Crump tiki god from the Tiki Room lanai ca. 1963. I'm so indecisive!

Here's my pride and joy - Theophile Steinlen's "Chat Noir" plus a jack o'lantern taken perfectly from a colored pencil drawing of my own.  It's on my shoulder. 

View attachment catpumpkintat.jpg


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 17, 2011)

once I get good closeups I'll show mine! I'm 20 and I've got 6.... and I'm scheduled for another in july, I'm getting an octo-girl! 
...I'm thoroughly addicted  I want to be the crazy old lady with tons of tattoos, a husband with a gorgeous ponytail longer than mine, and a bigass snake.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 17, 2011)

Sydney, you sound like me, lol.

And at 20, I, too, had 6 tattoos, lol.

I've got an appointment for one this afternoon. I can't wait! Getting a tequila shotglass and a lime wedge tattooed  Should be pretty awesome.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 17, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Sydney, you sound like me, lol.
> 
> And at 20, I, too, had 6 tattoos, lol.
> 
> I've got an appointment for one this afternoon. I can't wait! Getting a tequila shotglass and a lime wedge tattooed  Should be pretty awesome.



how many do you have now?


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 17, 2011)

I have 10 at the moment  What I'm getting tomorrow could technically qualify as 2 tattoos, but nah... it's done at the same time so it counts as one, lol.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 17, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I have 10 at the moment  What I'm getting tomorrow could technically qualify as 2 tattoos, but nah... it's done at the same time so it counts as one, lol.



woo! sounds like I'm right on track . I want to be covered some day, but until I'm set in a career I'm following my dad's rules.

nothing past the elbow
nothing that would show in the V of a Vneck tee
...basically, if a judge would see it in the springtime, it's a no go 

SOMEDAY I'll be free to get my arms all jacked up and awesome.


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 17, 2011)

I'm not set on what job I want to get into, either, but I've worked in a government reception position as well as a few other desk jobs and no problem with my tattoos. They're super visible, too, and I don't even try to hide them. They were even exposed at all my interviews, lol.

The "rules" about tattoos have definitely been changing lately, which is awesome.


----------



## Sydney Vicious (May 17, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> I'm not set on what job I want to get into, either, but I've worked in a government reception position as well as a few other desk jobs and no problem with my tattoos. They're super visible, too, and I don't even try to hide them. They were even exposed at all my interviews, lol.
> 
> The "rules" about tattoos have definitely been changing lately, which is awesome.



verrry true, and I'm super hyped about that. 
Once I go back to school (curse you year long waitlist!!) and get situated in my field of choice I'll know how much wiggle room I've got : )


----------



## Deacone (May 17, 2011)

Hehe I'm 20 and i have 9


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 18, 2011)

Yay for new tattoos!

Here's my lime wedge and tequila shot.


----------



## FreekiTiki (May 18, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yay for new tattoos!
> 
> Here's my lime wedge and tequila shot.



I love them both. The detail in the lime looks great!


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 6, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> Yay for new tattoos!
> 
> Here's my lime wedge and tequila shot.


I like cool drinks, especial in summer. 
Cool tats.


----------



## KingColt (Aug 6, 2011)

the first and only so far. Probably getting another one in Mexico later this year 

View attachment Picture 13.jpg


----------



## kaylaisamachine (Aug 9, 2011)

This isn't a tattoo yet, but it's what I want. My friend Ashley drew this on me, but instead of having my name wrapped in it, I want my friend Curtis's name in it. He killed himself on Easter and I want his birth and death date around the anchor and his name where my name is. We both had love for Octopi. 

View attachment tattoo.jpg


View attachment tattoo2.jpg


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 12, 2011)

This was taken right after it was done (that's why he looks like a little inflamed and bleedy) , but that was about 3ish years ago. 

I want to get a bumblebee next. But that is not going to happen any time soon.


----------



## BlueBurning (Aug 12, 2011)

My first tattoo and just need to get it touched up in a few places. 

View attachment IMG_11865.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 13, 2011)

bettylulu said:


> This was taken right after it was done (that's why he looks like a little inflamed and bleedy) , but that was about 3ish years ago.
> 
> I want to get a bumblebee next. But that is not going to happen any time soon.
> [/IMG]



*LOOOOOOVE your Maneki NEKO!!check out my profile photo*


----------



## bettylulu (Aug 13, 2011)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *LOOOOOOVE your Maneki NEKO!!check out my profile photo*



Thank you!  He is still nice and bright, too. I get lots of nice compliments on him. There is a much nicer picture at the tattoo artist's webpage. I can't link directly to the picture, but if you go to his gallery, it's the last on in the 7th row. It sort of stands out among the skulls and devils. LOL

http://richcseri.com/Gallery.asp


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Aug 13, 2011)

http://lobsterpenquins.tumblr.com/post/8869454546


my newest ^_^
got it yesterday!


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 17, 2013)

Buuuump!!!!!


----------



## Oona (Jan 17, 2013)

My first two! I drew the butterfly. Got it on my 17th Birthday.






Oh Mah Stars!






Yes, that's a brain with antlers...






A key! With my daughters birthday on a ribbon and her time of birth inside the heart






The infamous, 3+ years in the making, sleeve... that still isnt done.

I have a few more on my legs, but I did them myself when I was 17 -18 so they aren't that pretty... lol


----------



## Gingembre (Jan 17, 2013)

Beautiful ink! I love the sleeve you've got coming along, Oona.


----------



## Oona (Jan 17, 2013)

Gingembre said:


> Beautiful ink! I love the sleeve you've got coming along, Oona.



Thanks, darlin! 

I cant wait to get more work done... Its paid off but my artist is 200 miles away ;_;


----------



## Deacone (Jan 17, 2013)

I got these last year  I haven't had any since, however I do want tonnes, just no money right now because it's all going into my wedding! haha











Both are photos from when they were freshly done


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 17, 2013)

This is my first tattoo.

It was hand drawn for me by a member of the Makah tribe. I am Pawnee and Cherokee. When I came of age, I did a sweat with elders and learned my totem. Top of my totem is the butterfly; which has always had a strong importance to me growing up. I had the totem drawn for me and tattooed on the back of my neck: Throat chakra.

Goal is to have the rest of my totem designed and tattooed down my back on key chakra points.





These are my nautical stars.


----------



## penguin (Jan 17, 2013)

I got this done when I was 17. It's definitely nothing fancy, and could certainly do with a touch up.


----------



## Victoria08 (Jan 18, 2013)

This is my 4th tattoo. I got it last summer...it's cute, I love it :happy:. (This was taken about 3 minutes after I got it done)


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Jan 18, 2013)

I haven't posted lately in this thread- oldie but goodie 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Jan 18, 2013)

penguin said:


> I got this done when I was 17. It's definitely nothing fancy, and could certainly do with a touch up.



Penguin you naughty girl!


----------



## penguin (Jan 18, 2013)

Deacone said:


> Penguin you naughty girl!



What? It's where it is!


----------



## Deacone (Jan 18, 2013)

I know but literally as soon as i saw it, those words came out of my mouth. J_ was just like "wha-oooh penguin!" lol


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 18, 2013)

omg love this!



Victoria08 said:


> This is my 4th tattoo. I got it last summer...it's cute, I love it :happy:. (This was taken about 3 minutes after I got it done)


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2013)

3.5 hours of bloody, black ink and blissful torment. :eat2:


----------



## Oona (Jan 19, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> 3.5 hours of bloody, black ink and blissful torment. :eat2:



Oh hello deliciousness....


----------



## penguin (Jan 19, 2013)

Deacone said:


> I know but literally as soon as i saw it, those words came out of my mouth. J_ was just like "wha-oooh penguin!" lol



lol I'm guessing it's more for flashing my belly than for the oh-so-fancy tattoo


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jan 19, 2013)

penguin said:


> What? It's where it is!



hands down, one of the sexiest placement choices ive seen. :bow:


----------



## Deacone (Jan 19, 2013)

penguin said:


> lol I'm guessing it's more for flashing my belly than for the oh-so-fancy tattoo



a little of both


----------



## dharmabean (Jan 19, 2013)

Just thought I'd post my future tattoo ideas:

I want the rest of my totem drawn to match the butterfly style and have them tattooed down my back on my chakra points:
Gecko
Raven
Grizzly Cub

I really, REALLY, want this done...with some changes to it. I want the wish to transform into birds like it is, but then the birds to wrap over my shoulder mixing with stars...eventually meeting one of the nautical on my chest.







And finally, I really want a portrait tattoo of my grandfather. He was my world.


----------



## penguin (Jan 19, 2013)

ClashCityRocker said:


> hands down, one of the sexiest placement choices ive seen. :bow:



Why thank you  It has shifted a little since I got in, nearly 20 years ago. It's almost like a bit of treasure hunting, now! I have more belly than I did back then.



Deacone said:


> a little of both



Heh. I wanted one in a place where I could enjoy it and others would see it only if I let them. Apparently getting drunk at my 18th meant showing it to everyone


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jan 19, 2013)

Awwww....  This makes me really wish I could get another tattoo. It's been about a year, now.


----------



## Shosh (Oct 3, 2013)

I just got my first ever tattoo today.
I had a birthmark on my breast that I wanted to cover, so I chose these pretty cherries 
View attachment t007.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 24, 2013)

not many pics of men with ink hehe 

i got my first tattoo last week and already planned my next one oppsy :wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> not many pics of men with ink hehe
> 
> i got my first tattoo last week and already planned my next one oppsy :wubu:



What are you going to get?


----------



## Tracyarts (Oct 25, 2013)

My cute little pixie, it's been with me for 19 years now. 






The lines have gone a bit blurry with age, but the cluster of white spots in the middle are glare from the camera flash. 

Tracy


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 28, 2013)

Shosh said:


> What are you going to get?



a lock and key with roses gonna be lots of detail and have different bits to it


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Oct 28, 2013)

These have all been done in the last 4 years or so. I have a couple more planned for the next year. I'd love to get a half sleeve but can't come up with anything that I really want. 





Middle of my back between shoulders.




Back of my neck




Left shoulder blade




Right shoulder blade




Right inner arm




Right chest




Left forearm




Left wrist


----------



## Shosh (Oct 29, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> a lock and key with roses gonna be lots of detail and have different bits to it



Lovely.

A friend of mine just got a key on her inner forearm as her daughter has a lock on hers. It symbolizes their closeness.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 29, 2013)

I have way more...13 to be exact, but these are what I could find on my fb. Will actually take proper pictures of them when it's daytime because the lighting in my flat is arse.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 3, 2013)

Shosh said:


> Lovely.
> 
> A friend of mine just got a key on her inner forearm as her daughter has a lock on hers. It symbolizes their closeness.



aww that sounds sweet i keep thinking of things to add to mine  my mate is really good at drawing so asked her to draw me some differant ideas


----------



## Shosh (Nov 4, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> aww that sounds sweet i keep thinking of things to add to mine  my mate is really good at drawing so asked her to draw me some differant ideas



Would love to see pics when you add to it


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2013)

View attachment Chezza.jpg


I had the tattoo on my breast finished today.
The light shining on it in this pic makes it look lighter, but the cherries are actually blood red.

I am really happy with it, and it was a great solution for covering up a red birthmark I had on my breast.

My first ever tattoo at the age of 43


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 29, 2013)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111548
> 
> 
> I had the tattoo on my breast finished today.
> ...




oh wow that is cool and its amazing how it covers things it freaked me out abit when he done mine cos of my moles lol luckily he missed them lol


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> oh wow that is cool and its amazing how it covers things it freaked me out abit when he done mine cos of my moles lol luckily he missed them lol



Thanks so much 

I tried every other avenue to get rid of the birthmark but nothing helped.
Getting a tattoo to cover it worked quite well.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 30, 2013)

cant even tell u had a birth mark hun x


----------



## azerty (Nov 30, 2013)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111548
> 
> 
> I had the tattoo on my breast finished today.
> ...



This is a beautiful tattoo and a sweet picture


----------



## Shosh (Dec 1, 2013)

azerty said:


> This is a beautiful tattoo and a sweet picture



Thank you!


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Dec 7, 2013)

*This is my newest tattoo, it's 2 weeks old.

My brother committed suicide in March this year & this is a tribute to him. My mum also got the same tattoo.* 

View attachment 1441237_10152012029496815_1350641952_n.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Dec 7, 2013)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *This is my newest tattoo, it's 2 weeks old.
> 
> My brother committed suicide in March this year & this is a tribute to him. My mum also got the same tattoo.*



A beautiful, most fitting tribute C.

xoxo


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Dec 7, 2013)

Shosh said:


> A beautiful, most fitting tribute C.
> 
> xoxo



Thank you chickie xoxo


----------



## FreekiTiki (Dec 13, 2013)

Shosh said:


> I just got my first ever tattoo today.
> I had a birthmark on my breast that I wanted to cover, so I chose these pretty cherries
> View attachment 110559



Looks great, and you got it on my Birthday! 

I love all of the tattoos. I will post mine up.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 13, 2013)

FreekiTiki said:


> Looks great, and you got it on my Birthday!
> 
> I love all of the tattoos. I will post mine up.



Thanks so much Tiki


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 27, 2014)

finally had my next tattoo  didnt have what i said.......


----------



## Shosh (Oct 1, 2014)

This is my beautiful new fan 
I wanted something very pretty and girly.
I love it!
View attachment t10672364_10152722856723374_2744319381099066563_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Oct 1, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Shosh (Oct 2, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Very pretty!



Thanks so much


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## Deacone (Oct 3, 2014)

Newest one! I'm getting it coloured and shaded in 2 weeks time 






Love it WhiteRazor. I would rep you but I've repped you recently


----------



## Shosh (Oct 3, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Newest one! I'm getting it coloured and shaded in 2 weeks time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have given WR rep


----------



## Shosh (Oct 3, 2014)

Here is another pic my tattoo artist took for me 
She had to tape my dress down whilst she was doing my tattoo.

View attachment 10176173_10152722859593374_9032931822474322013_n.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey thanks a lot. Both of yours are looking great too. "Yous guys I meant yous guys"
Deacone that zombie chick on your leg is sickness.


----------



## Dansinfool (Oct 3, 2014)

Most recent tat....It means Water 

View attachment 004.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Oct 4, 2014)

My newest ink. 

View attachment 10613101_10152626363651815_2347783844936754472_n.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Oct 4, 2014)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> My newest ink.



Oh my goodness I love it C!
xo


----------



## wrenchboy (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife and I have the same tattoo. Hers on her left wrist and mine on my right. We picked it out together. It has 2 hearts intertwined with the symbol for infinity. 
We were married on pi day (not pie day). 3/14. Or 3.1415926539........
A couple years before we got the matching tatoos were at a party and talking about tattoo ideas. Everybody said whatever you do no names. About that time I was across the room and trying to get my wifes attention and I whistled. She perks her head up and sticks her tongue out starts panting puts her hands by her chest facing down like a dog. And everybody screams NO NAMES!!!! And all start laughing. 

View attachment 20141006_215023.jpg


----------



## Ohio Lady (Oct 6, 2014)

I have no tattoo's myself but I love to see others have them.


----------



## wrenchboy (Oct 8, 2014)

I have been thinking about getting a rooster in a noose on my calf so I can tell the ladies that I have a cock that hangs below my knee.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 16, 2014)

My progress on my sleeve today. One more sitting and it should be done


----------



## MattB (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, great sleeve!

I have two small, boring, tattoos. One of which I'm planning for a cover up next year.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 16, 2014)

We all have them  I had stars on my right leg (now covered up with a zombie picture of my sister) and I still have stars and a gecko on my left leg which i want covered. and i stupid star on my wrist. 


stars is a terrible idea but when you're 18...it's "cool" ugh. lol WHY did i do that


----------



## Shosh (Oct 25, 2014)

My fan tattoo all healed 
View attachment 001 (3).jpg


----------



## Deacone (Oct 25, 2014)

Beautiful Shosh! It's healed nicely


----------



## Shosh (Oct 26, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Beautiful Shosh! It's healed nicely



It has 
Thanks so much.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 8, 2014)

It's finally finished! 20 hours work in 3 sessions <3 I LOVE IT


----------



## Shosh (Nov 9, 2014)

Deacone said:


> It's finally finished! 20 hours work in 3 sessions <3 I LOVE IT



You are amazing to be able to sit for that long.
My fan took 90 mins, and I had had enough by then, haha.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 9, 2014)

Shosh said:


> You are amazing to be able to sit for that long.
> My fan took 90 mins, and I had had enough by then, haha.



Usually I'm quite bad. These are my longest sessions. 3 days (once a month) of 6.5-7 hours of tattooing. Not quite sure how i lasted so well  The bruising and swollen is killer right now though!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 10, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Usually I'm quite bad. These are my longest sessions. 3 days (once a month) of 6.5-7 hours of tattooing. Not quite sure how i lasted so well  The bruising and swollen is killer right now though!



There is no way I could sit for 6-7 hours at a time!
I just do not have the physical or mental strength to do so, haha.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 10, 2014)

Shosh said:


> There is no way I could sit for 6-7 hours at a time!
> I just do not have the physical or mental strength to do so, haha.



I'm clearly a sucker for pain


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Nov 10, 2014)

there are some really great tats in here...i was really hoping to post one but it's such an awkward angle and i can't seem to figure it out hah...worst part is that it's just on my arm! grr..


----------



## Deacone (Nov 11, 2014)

Timed webcam always works i find


----------



## Shosh (Nov 12, 2014)

My tatt looks so much bigger in the pic than it actually is. Not sure why.
Any ideas?


----------



## Pixelpops (Nov 13, 2014)

Probably the perspective Shosh, youre making it the focus of the picture so it may seem bigger than you though. Either way it's super cute.


----------



## MattB (Nov 13, 2014)

Have three new tattoos planned out. One small, one I need to get someone to help me design, and one I'm hoping to be able to use as my cover up. Getting the small one before the end of the year before the other two next year...

Problem with the small one is deciding where to put it, as I want to save my un-inked shoulder just in case the cover up job on the other shoulder is a no go.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 14, 2014)

Pixelpops said:


> Probably the perspective Shosh, youre making it the focus of the picture so it may seem bigger than you though. Either way it's super cute.



Thanks!


----------



## ODFFA (Nov 14, 2014)

I'm a fan of smallish and symbolic.

Got this tiny rose on my back when I was 18. This is the clearest picture I could take of it.

View attachment 2014-11-14_1437.jpg


And then this one on my wrist I got about 3 years ago. They're the Greek letters Pi, Mu, Eta and Sigma, with a gothic-y cross in the middle. The meaning is so idiosyncratic, it isn't really worth trying to explain. But it has to do with mindfulness, and I love seeing it there every day.

View attachment Snapshot_20141101_5.JPG


----------



## Shosh (Nov 28, 2014)

I'm getting new ink next Tuesday. Cant wait! Hahaha

I shall post pics.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 29, 2014)

Ooh nice! What you getting? I want more ink now...after getting tattooed every month for the last 3 months haha


----------



## Shosh (Nov 30, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Ooh nice! What you getting? I want more ink now...after getting tattooed every month for the last 3 months haha



Haha get more!

It will be a surprise, hehe.


----------



## MattB (Dec 5, 2014)

I've posted in this thread three times now without putting up a single picture. 

This post will be no different. 

However, I did get some ink done today. Felt like the first time again it's been so long since the last one. I'll post a pic after it gets cleaned up later. Nothing fancy again, but I like it.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 6, 2014)

Careful Shosh, you're turning into one of those ugly too-many-tats women you abhor


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2014)

HDANGEL15 said:


> I haven't posted lately in this thread- oldie but goodie



That is a goodie. 

Love the cherry blossoms and the little cats 

All the Asian businesses here have them on their counters for prosperity and good luck.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 6, 2014)

Was not able to get my new tattoo this week, due to having a very painful episode with my eye.
The membrane covering my right cornea came off, and the pain was horrific!
The very same thing happened in my left eye exactly two years ago.

My appointment is rescheduled for next Tuesday.


----------



## MattB (Dec 6, 2014)

Ok, here's mine. It was a selfie so I made it all arty and kvlt...


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 21, 2015)

*got this done just over a week now:wubu: *​


----------



## Shosh (Mar 7, 2015)

View attachment 988940_10153072377338374_8567528040939603452_n.jpg


My teal bows. I love them


----------



## Shosh (Mar 7, 2015)

View attachment 016.jpg


Family reunion polka dotty dress and bows


----------



## Deacone (Mar 13, 2015)

Shosh and Oona - I love them so much!


----------



## Oona (Mar 13, 2015)

Deacone said:


> Shosh and Oona - I love them so much!



Thanks, doll! I've brought hubs to the nerd side ;-)


----------



## Shosh (Mar 16, 2015)

Deacone said:


> Shosh and Oona - I love them so much!


 
Thanks so much


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 16, 2015)

:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Deacone (Oct 30, 2015)

Here is the start to my next sleeve  Just the lining and a bit of the shading done.


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Nov 4, 2015)

_Deacone, That looks amazing! Did it hurt? I am getting mine done there in January and am shitting myself lol_


----------



## Deacone (Nov 4, 2015)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> _Deacone, That looks amazing! Did it hurt? I am getting mine done there in January and am shitting myself lol_



It was 5 hours sitting. It was ok - I've had worse; i've had better  I think near the elbow was the most sore; and when he was shading near the end. But that was my own fault. I did say I was good for more when he had finished the lining. Then about 40 mins of shading I was like "nah i'm getting too sore haha" 

What you getting in Jan?


----------



## Munchausen (Nov 6, 2015)

Been awhile. So here's these for starters. 

View attachment IMG_0230.JPG


View attachment IMG_0231.JPG


View attachment IMG_0249.jpg


View attachment IMG_0327.jpg


View attachment IMG_0852.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 22, 2016)

i want a new tattoooooo


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2016)

View attachment Matty doll.jpg

My new ink, a Matroyshka doll 
It is on my left forearm.


----------



## azerty (Aug 11, 2016)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125012
> 
> My new ink, a Matroyshka doll
> It is on my left forearm.



Beautiful little doll, krasnaïa


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2016)

azerty said:


> Beautiful little doll, krasnaïa


 Thanks so much


----------



## Blockierer (Aug 13, 2016)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 125012
> 
> My new ink, a Matroyshka doll
> It is on my left forearm.


Excellent piece of tattoo. 
I love it.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 13, 2016)

Blockierer said:


> Excellent piece of tattoo.
> I love it.


 Thanks so much


----------



## Deacone (Nov 29, 2016)

Time to bump the page! Got this last week


----------



## Tad (Nov 29, 2016)

I don't know which one is new, the psychedelic Oddish or the minimalist Pikachu (I think that is what they are?) -- but both are totally adorable  

(and I didn't know that tatoos could have colours that pop so brightly -- wow!)


----------



## Deacone (Nov 29, 2016)

The Pikachu is about 5 and a half years old  I had it's mouth fixed because it healed wrong and looked sad. The lady was really good with her colours and blending. took forever though!


----------



## Blockierer (Dec 4, 2016)

My first tattoo.  
Sorry for the bad quality of the pic. I will post a better one after healing.
I love it.


----------



## Maddog (Feb 24, 2017)

Deacone said:


> Time to bump the page! Got this last week



Looks good!


----------



## Deacone (Jun 11, 2017)

I got this one over a month ago now


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 7, 2017)

Got this done :smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 11, 2017)

My second BBW tattoo. I hope you like it.  

View attachment Tat 2 300.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 11, 2017)

That's awesome Blockie!


----------



## azerty (Nov 11, 2017)

Blockierer said:


> My second BBW tattoo. I hope you like it.



Very nice tattoo


----------



## Ohio Lady (Nov 11, 2017)

Blockierer said:


> My second BBW tattoo. I hope you like it.


Really like this tattoo


----------



## MattB (Apr 21, 2018)

Pardon the bad pic. This is from a year ago the day it was done, it's a cover up. I actually sat for the whole thing at once, it got bad towards the end.  

View attachment tat1.png


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 17, 2018)

I haven't been here in years!!
But got an odd Dims message today.....got this last week


----------



## wrenchboy (Jun 7, 2018)

I am a truck driver so to show my love of plus size women, and the art of customizing a truck I have chubby trucker girls on my mudflaps.


----------



## Pattie Vincent (Jun 27, 2018)

Not yet. But i would love to have one. I want the Gemini zodiac sign on my left arm.


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 28, 2018)

wrenchboy said:


> I am a truck driver so to show my love of plus size women, and the art of customizing a truck I have chubby trucker girls on my mudflaps.


Very cool!


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 29, 2018)

I want more fat girls on my skin.


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

This is my first tat when I was 19/20. I drew it and some guy stuck it on. I need to have it reinked


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

This was the last one I had gotten done. The Crow is my favorite ever. I love the Gothic love story and tale of revenge.


----------

